# White GSD Mix??



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I got August from the shelter where he was also with 2 of his siblings. The other puppies were black/tan and tan/blk/white in color, he was the only all tan pup. I am starting to think one parent may have been a White GSD. What do you think?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

He's a cutie! Don't really think he's a true white, I'd lke to see a picture when he is older I think he will get darker. My girl Kiya was light like that when she was a pup.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I think in this picture he was around 6 months, he is now 10, and he has a reddish saddle, but its not really that noticeable. For the most part he is still this tan color, and the reddish saddle is most visible in the sun. Here are the most recent pictures. In one he is outside (yes, I know my lawn sucks, but this is my first year in my house and I am working on it). Another he is in my extra room with a toy he proudly dsstroyed, lol! The third he is hanging out with me on the sofa.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I think a parent may have been a white gsd. He has only the traits of a gsd so far, but I might have to have a dna test done. I am really curious to find out if he is full gsd or not.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I would guess lab x German shepherd. Not white. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like a mix, not a true white. Regardless, adorable.


----------

